# "Want To Live in Canada together with my Family"



## abrilloa (Jul 10, 2013)

Dear All, 

I am Arnulfo Abrillo, Filipino, currently working and living at Abu dhabi, UAE working as a Document Controller in an Oil and Gas Company. 

Honestly Sirs/Madams I am very eager to go to Canada but i do not have the idea, what should i do first.

Also sirs/madams i do not have any relatives outside my country, i do have friends but i am very shy in asking them how can i go to Canada.

Please guide or give me some information/tips that can be very useful to me, to work and live in Canada.

Thank you in advance. GOD Bless us all.

Regards, 

Arnulfo Abrillo


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Your occupation is not sufficient to get you into Canada. You will need to find pre-arranged employment from an employer willing to apply to Canadian Gov't for permission to hire from outside country.


----------

